# EVGA GTX 560 Ti 2Win review



## Cilus (Nov 7, 2011)

Well EVGA has launched their 1st Dual GPU card based on GTX 560 ti, *GTX 560 Ti 2Win.* EVGA has packed this beast with a superb and alien looking cooler which also performs superbly. Because of that, unlike the other Dual GPU cards where each of the GPU runs little slower than their reference speed, here the cards are little overclocked, 850 MHz core clock compared to the 822 MHz default speed. Although little, this overclocking did pay of in the Guru3D testing as it performs better than GTX 560 Ti SLI in almost all the tests.
It is using NF202 chipset for internal SLI. The card does consumes more power than GTX 590 but temparature...completely different case. It has idle temparature of 35 degree C, less than HD 6850, one of the coolest card from AMD and load temarature is 73 degree C, below HD 6870. Surely EVGA has done some serious work with the cooling.


Here is the GURU3D Review: EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Ti 2Win review


----------



## kapilove77 (Nov 7, 2011)

It's launched in india already? Cilus suggest me a good graphic card within budget of 15k i m going to buy it next monday.


----------



## baccilus (Nov 7, 2011)

kapilove77 said:


> It's launched in india already? Cilus suggest me a good graphic card within budget of 15k i m going to buy it next monday.



Do the same for me too. I am gonna buy one tomorrow or the day after.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 7, 2011)

Stupid card. Just like its predecessor, the 460 2Win, this one also has an SLI finger but has no use for it.

It also costs quite a bit more than two 560 Tis for the marginal performance increase.

another fail by EVGA.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 7, 2011)

This card is brilliant. It manages to beat a 560-ti sli in almost all scenarios and performs close to a 590 and 6990 in most and latest games as well. What more will a user want.

519$ is a good price if not great. Like cilus said, EVGA has done a fantastic job designing this beast. Truly, its one of the fastest out there and you don't have to own an sli certified motherboard to enjoy this beast.

In other words, its much better than its predecessor.


----------



## Tenida (Nov 7, 2011)

^^I completely  agree with you Vickybat.This is a true performer at just 519$.One can purchase this by not going for sli setup.


----------



## rchi84 (Nov 7, 2011)

Cards like these are a boon for people who don't have two pcix16 lanes on their motherboards. Easier to install and run


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 7, 2011)

> performs close to a 590 and 6990 in *most and latest games as well.*



Sorry bro, I have to disagree. Performs close to 590/6990 in CPU-bound and crapsole ports.


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 7, 2011)

Better to purchase this instead of 580 Lightning.


----------



## kapilove77 (Nov 7, 2011)

any suggestion?  (sry for off being the topic)


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 7, 2011)

^Sapphire HD6950 2GB Dirt 3


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 7, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^Sapphire HD6950 2GB Dirt 3



MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC @ 15.8K is superior than the sapphire mode suggested by you above. It's cooler & better overclocker than sapphire 6950.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 7, 2011)

MyGeekTips said:


> MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC @ 15.8K is superior than the sapphire mode suggested by you above. It's cooler & better overclocker than sapphire 6950.



Time to check some latest reviews-
Power, Heat, And Noise : The Radeon HD 6950 Sweet Spot: Five 1 GB Cards Rounded-Up

*media.bestofmicro.com/Z/R/309735/original/image029.png
*media.bestofmicro.com/Z/S/309736/original/image030.png

now please tell me how much significant difference is there?

and plus you get dual bios switch with sapphire!!

i reach 63C~ on metro at highest settings these days. what more do we need?


----------



## Tenida (Nov 7, 2011)

kapilove77 said:


> any suggestion?  (sry for off being the topic)



Get MSI GTX560ti Hawk@14k. or MSI HD6950 2Gb TFIII@16k.


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 7, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i reach 63C~ on metro at highest settings these days. what more do we need?



Do You've 2GB Version or 1GB Version as your siggy ?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 7, 2011)

MyGeekTips said:


> Do You've 2GB Version or 1GB Version as your siggy ?




1GB
cooler same.


----------



## kapilove77 (Nov 7, 2011)

Too bad most of these cards not available in here delhi. i will check which are. thx for suggestions <3


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 7, 2011)

kapilove77 said:


> any suggestion?  (sry for off being the topic)



Go For MSI N560 Ti Twin Frozr II/OC @ 12.5K it's a steal for this price.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 7, 2011)

MyGeekTips said:


> Do You've 2GB Version or 1GB Version as your siggy ?



though msi 6950 pe/oc has 50mhz oc advantage over sapphire. 
a slight fps advantage. 

each has its own benefits.



MyGeekTips said:


> Go For MSI N560 Ti Twin Frozr II/OC @ 12.5K it's a steal for this price.



where?


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 7, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> where?



Lamington Road You can ask vicky bat for exact shop name.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 7, 2011)

kapilove77 and baccilus; My suggestions are:

1. MSI GTX 560 Ti Hawk @ 14.01K + 5% vat = 14.7K
2. MSI HD 6950 2GB Twin Frozr II/OC @ 14.8K + 5% tax
3. Zotac GTX 560 Ti Amp edition 14.8K + 5% vat
4. Zotac GTX 560 Ti OC 9850 MHz core compared to 822 Mhz) @ 14.1K +5% vat

All the prices are from Lynx-india.

And regarding the card we are discussing here, you guys are forgetting one point. We can use it for Stereo Surround as it has inbuilt SLI.


----------



## reflexx20 (Nov 7, 2011)

Cilus; said:
			
		

> *It has idle temparature of 35 degree C, less than HD 6850, one of the coolest card from AMD*



dude HD 6850's idle temp. is as low as 25c and i have experienced that.And at most of the time its between 26c to 28c.....and barely reaches 30c


----------



## asingh (Nov 7, 2011)

reflexx20 said:


> dude HD 6850's idle temp. is as low as 25c and i have experienced that.And at most of the time its between 26c to 28c.....and barely reaches 30c



It would in Shimla. Not else where. It has to be around 8-9C above room ambient.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 7, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> where?



Mahavir electronics ( computer shop) lamington road mumbai.

*Ph-no. 09819208392*

Msi twin frozr II 560-Ti sells @ 12.5k there.


----------



## rajnusker (Nov 7, 2011)

What's the price of this card here at India?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 8, 2011)

MyGeekTips said:


> Lamington Road You can ask vicky bat for exact shop name.



Buyer based in Dehli!!


----------



## vickybat (Nov 8, 2011)

^^ Check nehru place buddy. I'm sure you'll find some shops with decent pricing.


----------



## kapilove77 (Nov 8, 2011)

can i trust zotac amp edition? i saw one in nehru place. Yes i couldn't find msi hawk in nehru place so i might go with it.


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 8, 2011)

kapilove77 said:


> can i trust zotac amp edition? i saw one in nehru place. Yes i couldn't find msi hawk in nehru place so i might go with it.



Zotac AMP Edition is a very quality card you can trust them easily.


----------



## ico (Nov 8, 2011)

The thing with Guru3D is....they tend to re-use old results from previous reviews. Most scores of GTX 590 and HD 6990 are 8 months old.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 8, 2011)

yeah.

They also copy-paste a LOT.

look at these:

EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Ti 2Win Dual GPU Review

AnandTech - EVGA's GeForce GTX 560 Ti 2Win: The Raw Power Of Two GPUs

no way the cards come close to 6990/590 levels without beating 6950 CF.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 8, 2011)

Except for the vram limitation, i don't see any flaws on this card. Its perfectly designed and beats a similar 560-ti sli setup consuming almost similar power.

It performs close to other dual gpu cards and costs a whooping $200 less.


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 8, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Except for the vram limitation, i don't see any flaws on this card. Its perfectly designed and beats a similar 560-ti sli setup consuming almost similar power.
> 
> It performs close to other dual gpu cards and costs a whooping $200 less.



Only this card should be consider if 3D Vision or Physx is need else 6870 X2 scales better than 560 ti sli.


----------



## ico (Nov 8, 2011)

MyGeekTips said:


> Only this card should be consider if 3D Vision or Physx is need else 6870 X2 scales better than 560 ti sli.


lol..cue few more arguments from both sides now. 

Repeatedly discussed tbh. I'll agree that 6870 X2 "scales" somewhat better, but that doesn't mean it will be faster than GTX 560 Ti 2Win in every scenario. Cuz GTX 560 Ti is the faster single card and could still manage to outperform despite less "scaling." Results will vary in games. Results will vary in various sites. We'll be back where we began with.  Stalemate.

Closing this thread as I can bet no one here will be buying this card. Nor it will be available in India.


----------

